# Is it just me?



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Is anyone else having problem checking their standings on the HRD site? I keep on getting page unavailable. 

Trying to see if any changes were made to the lists, and couldn't get the login page. Just curious.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Working for me.....not happy though....people keep getting added to my list and I keep falling back.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Working fine for me.

6
16
16
17

:lol:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Whenever there is a problem with HRD, you can count on one thing: IT'S NOT JUST YOU! :lol: :lol:


----------

